# Post your Sempre!



## 8weapons

Noticed some nice Sempre's showing up on the forum, so was hoping we could get a thread going where they can all be posted in beautiful living color!! Please state your upgrades and other info
Beautiful bikes


----------



## LePatron

My frame just came in two days ago and I'm in the process of building it out. Waiting on delivery of a Park headset cup press to install the headset and BB30 bearings. Hopefully I'll be done this weekend and I'll get some pictures up.


----------



## tkmeister

Alright. I'll start. Here's my 2011 Sempre with Sram Force and HED Ardennes LT.


----------



## scott w

My Sempre with Vuelta Corsa Lite wheels.


----------



## pickled

Here's mine.
I've changed the mechs and levers to Campag Centaur and the wheels to Planet X carbon clinchers.
I've also changed the hoods to black and the seat to white.
I'd also like to change the chainset to Centaur as I prefer the look of it and it's about 225g lighter than the FSA one.


----------



## 8weapons

wow guys!! beautiful bikes!!


----------



## LePatron

I recently completed this build. I bought it as a frame (so it has a full carbon fork) and transferred the components from my 1885. I loved the 1885 but as a 55 cm it was a little too big for me. That being said I absolutely love this bike; super responsive and tracks wonderfully on long, fast sweeping turns. The massive BB30 bottom shell really helps to transfer power to road. I have a matching 2010 Chorus FD on order.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

LePatron said:


> I recently completed this build. I bought it as a frame (so it has a full carbon fork) and transferred the components from my 1885. I loved the 1885 but as a 55 cm it was a little too big for me. That being said I absolutely love this bike; super responsive and tracks wonderfully on long, fast sweeping turns. The massive BB30 bottom shell really helps to transfer power to road. I have a matching 2010 Chorus FD on order.


WOW...nicely done. I like the Celeste handlebar tape with the white hoods. It is a great combo, if I may say so myself. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 8weapons

some beautiful Sempres! Anyone know how much lighter they weigh after those upgrades?


----------



## 8weapons

pickled said:


> Here's mine.
> I've changed the mechs and levers to Campag Centaur and the wheels to Planet X carbon clinchers.
> I've also changed the hoods to black and the seat to white.
> I'd also like to change the chainset to Centaur as I prefer the look of it and it's about 225g lighter than the FSA one.


hey Pickled, Im also looking at the Centaur carbon...would you know if the Centaur crankset is a straight swap, or would a Campy BB30 BB need to be purchased as well? do I nned to change the mech and shifters as well?


----------



## kbwh

pickled said:


> Here's mine.<snip>


I was oh so close to get the tubular version of that Gigantex rim, but ended up with the 60mm FFWD F6R with "neutral" decals instead.
Your bike looks great. I think I prefer the aestetics of the Sempre straight top tube to the curved of my Infinito and the Oltre.


----------



## 8weapons

can someone tell me if the Centaur crankset is a straight swap for my Sempre (replacing the FSA Gossamer), or would a Campy BB30 BB need to be purchased as well? do I need to change the mech and shifters as well?


----------



## kbwh

Assuming you have a Sempre Veloce like this.
You'll need the Power-Torque™ OS-Fit™ Integrated Cups - Campagnolo - The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling. You will *not *need to change the mech and shifters.


----------



## 8weapons

yes Thanks, I have the Sempre Veloce, i will add the cups, appreciate the assistance


----------



## 8weapons

one more question...64 x 46, or 86 x 41? Thanks


----------



## pickled

Hi, Sorry not been on here in ages. I think your questions been answered, but Campag don't do BB30 so you need the cups to convert. But then you'll lose the supposed advantage of having BB30 in the first place.


----------



## 8weapons

I guess that raises an interesting question then...is a lighter stiffer crankset better than a BB30 crankset that is heavier?


----------



## KM1.8T

My Sempre, very happy.


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*Sempre con EC90*

EC90 kit


----------



## KM1.8T

Rode 101 miles yesterday on the Sempre and was really comfortable the whole way. Longest ride so far and even more impressed.


----------



## Oncojeans

*My new Sempre*

Just bought this - unbelievably fabulous bike.


----------



## pickled

The Sempre makes my heart sing. I genuinely think it's much much better than the more expensive Infinito.
Yours is a great looker. Get some of the new FFWD celeste wheels for it!


----------



## dtsinyyc

here is my 2011 Sempre. Bone stock except for the speedplay pedals and polk-a-dot cateye wireless. However I've signed on to ride the alps this summer so I'm thinking of some lighter wheels. Suggestions?


----------



## pickled

Looks great! As for wheels, I'm quite partial to how mine look! See above.
I'd get rid of the stock wheels ASAP though. they're pretty heavy.
Your bars need rotating round a touch too.


----------



## kbwh

I like how you've done colors on the stem, seat, post, tape and hoods. Cool. 
Agree with pickled on the bar tilt. Seat also looks nose down. Your fit is probably not home yet.

As for light wheels it depends... Lets say you want an Al brake track:
TEMPO 2012


----------



## dtsinyyc

*I agree*

I agree my bars look bad in that picture. I do like your wheels but they look
out of my price rang, I'm saving most of my money for France. On top of that I really like the look of the white rims, I was thinking white Ksyrium Equip.


----------



## kbwh

Ksyrium Equipe are 1700 g. Not a light wheel set, maybe 200g lighter than stock. Train well, I'd say!


----------



## pickled

Those wheels are much heavier than that! I'm sure mine weighed in at 2.2 kg


----------



## dtsinyyc

I had a professional fit done a week ago (because of some knee pain) and he moved the saddle forward 2 mm, I can't remember wether or not he pointed it down, but I was thinking it looked weird. I've always rode with the saddle pointed up (like on my single speed pic). Bright side is my knee pain is gone. I will reset the saddle. As far as wheels go I'll keep looking. I like the Ksyrium Elite and they are supposed to be just over 1500g, though they do not look very aero. There is an old school guy in my town who could probably build me something sweet, But truth be told I'm 46 years old and 150 lbs, my racing days are long over and an extra pound does not scare me. But the lust of a sweet light wheel set has a strong pull.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Lately I've had my eye on an Infinito and I've been window shopping on the internet for all the goodies I would get for her. Wheels are the best upgrade, so I thought I would share what I've discovered online recently as I, too, like the aero look, but not at the expense of weight and my 401K:

Ligero SLW 1395g $850 quiet hubs, built in Chattanooga
Velocity A23 Pro 1440g $815 black w/ celeste rims & red nipples
Vuelta Corsa Team 1477g $550 bikenashbar.com
ROL D'Huez 1490g $650 + $30 shipping
Velocity Helios 1500g $770 black w/ celeste rims & red nipples
Neuvation R28 SL 1520g $358 
Am Classic 420 Aero 3	1530g $847
Easton EA90 LTD 1540g $650 sale Perf Bike
Fulcrum Racing 3 1555g $687 aebike.com
Easton EA90 SL 1560g $700
Mavic Ksyrium Elite 1564g $400 sale Perf Bike
Vuelta Corsa Lite 1578g $260 bikenashbar.com
Velocity A23 1620g $578 black w/ celeste rims & red nipples
FSA RD-420 1630g $425
ROL Volant 1645g $419 + $30 shipping
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe	1673g $399 sale Perf Bike, sale $350 wheelworld.com

I don't think the Ksyrium Equipes are all that heavy, considering, but I haven't seen them in white. I've only seen them in silver and black.


----------



## dtsinyyc

*Thanks,*

Thanks TT for doing all the leg work. I'm leaning toward the Ksyrium Elite, beacuse of the bomb proof mavic build, and reliability. Though I like the Rol D'huez. The Elites are over $800 here in Canada (for the 2011). Paying over $200 more because I live north of the border makes no sense. Makes it hard to support the LBS, I'm buying more and more bike parts when I'm in the US


----------



## Tantivious Todd

By the way, I stand corrected. I just found white Ksyrium Equipes for $450 on biketiresdirect.com.


----------



## KM1.8T

Here is a photo of my Sempre as well as my other Bikes. Just built up my Team Liquigas bike and have not even had time to ride it yet.


----------



## Dancer

*My New Sempre*

I just got it yesterday. I am thrilled with it.

Dancer

View attachment 252474


View attachment 252475


View attachment 252476


View attachment 252477


View attachment 252478


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

Dancer said:


> I just got it yesterday. I am thrilled with it.
> 
> Dancer
> 
> View attachment 252474
> 
> 
> View attachment 252475
> 
> 
> View attachment 252476
> 
> 
> View attachment 252477
> 
> 
> View attachment 252478



That is simply one of the nicest, most beautiful bikes I have ever, ever seen.

Outstanding!


----------



## KM1.8T

Love the Matte finish, reminds me of my Carbon XL. Did not know they made a Di2 specific Sempre.


----------



## Dancer

BTW, the LBS kindly subbed the stock bars with the Deda Zero 100 that you see on it after I told him I needed a 42 and not the 44 that it came with. He also put on my Fulcrum 3s instead of the stock Fulcrum 5s and knocked a bit off from the price.

Dancer



KM1.8T said:


> Love the Matte finish, reminds me of my Carbon XL. Did not know they made a Di2 specific Sempre.


----------



## kbwh

What a coincidence! I swapped my 3T Ergonova for a Deda Zero 100 today. I wanted slightly more room in the drops.

The bike looks super duper. Congratulations!
(For me, I'd invert the colors. Celeste main colour, white accents and black _Bianchi_. I'm a sucker for Celeste, and can only hope that there's more than just a splash of Celeste available on the electronic ready frames when my EPS time comes.)


----------



## namaSSte

I absolutely LOVE that matte black! Some beautiful bikes here for sure.

Here's lousy shot of mine taken with a camera phone while my 1DMkIII is at Canon for service. Used a cool free app called camera awesome to play with it. I don't like filters and whatnot but wanted to see what it could do. In any case, that's off topic, here's my Sempre:


----------



## Dancer

Like this Infinito?

Infinito Ultegra Di2 | Bianchi USA

Dancer



kbwh said:


> What a coincidence! I swapped my 3T Ergonova for a Deda Zero 100 today. I wanted slightly more room in the drops.
> 
> The bike looks super duper. Congratulations!
> (For me, I'd invert the colors. Celeste main colour, white accents and black _Bianchi_. I'm a sucker for Celeste, and can only hope that there's more than just a splash of Celeste available on the electronic ready frames when my EPS time comes.)


----------



## spade2you

My new work horse. Running Chorus 11 components with a Quarq crank. I need to get another BB since this one has a lot of play in it. Too bad Quarq doesn't offer Campy specific cranks. Shifts alright, but have had hassles with getting parts that work the 1st time. They've stood behind everything and it all works, but I haven't had problems with Campagnolo, other than when parts wear out.


----------



## kbwh

Yes, Dancer! Haven't seen electronic specific Infinitos before.


----------



## 8weapons

That Nero Sempre is amazing...I want the Sram Red next

Here's mine...lol


----------



## KM1.8T

What happened?


----------



## 8weapons

This!! Drivers fault...turned in front of me when I was doing about 35kms/hr, didnt even have the chance to brake


----------



## kbwh

Injuries, 8w?


----------



## 8weapons

yeah, im pretty lucky actually...5 days in hospital with a small fracture and a 5cm deep laceration across my whole elbow...could of been a lot worse if I had hit the centre pillar of the car


----------



## kbwh

Indeed. Hope all heals well.


----------



## KM1.8T

Sorry to hear about the accident, glad it was not too bad. Hope you are back on the bike soon.


----------



## namaSSte

Seriously! Glad to hear you are okay. That's some scary stuff.


----------



## spade2you

Ouch on that crash! Glad you're alright.

Finally took mine out yesterday. The first 2 days I had it, I only had time for some indoor rides. It rides nice and climbs well. I only got 30-ish miles before it started to get dark. I hope to be able to ride it outside again next weekend.


----------



## BianchiTyler

*Sempre 105*

FSA K-Force lite SB-0 carbon seatpost
FSA K-Force lite 0S-99 carbon wrapped stem
FSA K-force lite brakes
FSA SL-K lite crankset BB30 53/39
Ultegra Cassette 11-25
Ultegra pedals
Blackburn carbon cages
Mavic Ksyrium SL's
Fizik Arione CX saddle
X-On Red Hoods


----------



## 8weapons

Thanks for the well wishes all...well here's the replacement, first ride back last weekend (55cm Sram Red version)..cant belive how much fitness i lost in 6 weeks!! 









still messsing with the set up, think I will go back to a 100mm stem

wonder if my Fulcrum wheels are repairable


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Those bikes are so BAD lookin'! Great bike. Going back to the Fulcrums might be a good idea if you have any hills where you live. Although beautiful, I was surprised how heavy those Vision wheels are.


----------



## 8weapons

yeah I think the wheels weight 1720grams (claimed) so a bit heavier than my Fulcrum 3's, but I thought I wouldnt notice as the bike overall was about 800g lighter. Something doesnt roll as well, im suspicious it could be the tires so ordered Schwalbe's Ultremo ZX tires like on my other bike to see...or could be my current lack of fitness


----------



## Tantivious Todd

8weapons said:


> ...or could be my current lack of fitness


Yeah, there's a lot of that going around.


----------



## KM1.8T

Love that finish on new frames, brings us back to 2004.


----------



## 8weapons

swapped out the tires...and I am amazed by how much better those Ultremo ZX's feel compared to the Hutchinson Equinox tires that came on it...both rolling and dampening!
Out of curiousity what stem length are you guys running on a 55cm frame? I used to run 100mm on my old Sempre but have stuck with the 110mm on this one. Im 5'9 for reference


----------



## KM1.8T

5'8" and I run a 110 stem on a 55.


----------



## kbwh

Darwin Atapuma on his way to win the final stage of the Giro del Trentino on top of the mythic Passo Pordoi in rain and sleet:










If you cant't climb it's not you frame's fault, folks.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Darwin Atapuma on his way to win the final stage of the Giro del Trentino on top of the mythic Passo Pordoi in rain and sleet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant't climb it's not you frame's fault, folks.


Amen to that brother!


----------



## kjs862

Cool pic!


----------



## tran.300

Hey! New member here on the forums but a long time lurker in the night 
Have been a bianchi owner for a month now and it is a sweet ride!



















Forgive me for not staging the usual drivetrain-white garage format...


Any idea how I'll be able to put more celeste on the bike still letting it match?
It's a bit difficult with red as the predominant color... celeste tape and black/celeste Ponza power saddle? Celeste wheels/tires?
Anyone try it?


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Go for it. Celeste on the tape or hoods, then again on the saddle and tires would be nice. There are enough Celeste touches on the frame to tie it together, and red is only a third of the frame once you change the tires. My bike is predominantly Celeste with red and white.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Tantivious Todd said:


> Go for it. Celeste on the tape or hoods, then again on the saddle and tires would be nice. There are enough Celeste touches on the frame to tie it together, and red is only a third of the frame once you change the tires. My bike is predominantly Celeste with red and white.


What he said.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

tran.300 said:


> Hey! New member here on the forums but a long time lurker in the night
> Have been a bianchi owner for a month now and it is a sweet ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for not staging the usual drivetrain-white garage format...
> 
> 
> Any idea how I'll be able to put more celeste on the bike still letting it match?
> It's a bit difficult with red as the predominant color... celeste tape and black/celeste Ponza power saddle? Celeste wheels/tires?
> Anyone try it?


First, welcome!

Second, bellissima bicicletta!

Third, read Tantivious post, good suggestions there. Also Google search Sempre images, you will find inspiration there.

Ride safely man!


----------



## tran.300

Thanks guys,

I'll try to get crafty with it... Wish I could use Photoshop to pre-plan though.
If I do it, I'll have change it all at once though, so might take me a while!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Ask and ye shall receive ...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Tantivious Todd said:


> Ask and ye shall receive ...


Eye catching! Very nice. :thumbsup:

Now if you will excuse me I have this craving for Neapolitan ice cream!


----------



## KM1.8T

That is an interesting look.


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

*This is my new desktop wallpaper. AWESOME!*

Awesome!



tran.300 said:


> hey! New member here on the forums but a long time lurker in the night :d
> have been a bianchi owner for a month now and it is a sweet ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgive me for not staging the usual drivetrain-white garage format...
> 
> 
> Any idea how i'll be able to put more celeste on the bike still letting it match?
> It's a bit difficult with red as the predominant color... Celeste tape and black/celeste ponza power saddle? Celeste wheels/tires?
> Anyone try it?


----------



## tran.300

Whoa. lol. I'm not sure... It's interesting to say the least, but I, too, have a sudden craving for ice cream...

Any other mix-and-match color combinations? I hope one day I'll be able to afford some better wheels, but as far as changing things out, the only things I can honestly change at this moment (colorwise) is the tires, saddle, stem, bartape, brifter covers, and seatpost.

As far as tire color goes, I would also still like to be able to use vittoria evo's or the new Michy Pro's someday... But at this rate I can't afford a thing haha!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Nothing wrong with that. The Sempre is a great bike as is. Get out there and enjoy it, so when the day finally comes that you make some upgrades, you will really be able to appreciate the differences.

As for the Neapolitan ice cream comment, given the Italian nature of the bike, may I suggest spumoni instead?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Tantivious Todd said:


> As for the Neapolitan ice cream comment, given the Italian nature of the bike, may I suggest spumoni instead?


The Sempre IS a great bike and I like what he did with the colors VERY Italian!

My friend, Neapolitan ice cream IS as Italian as you can get.

Not a big fan of spumoni, I don't like the nuts and fruits they throw in. Plus I don't like the foamy feel of spumoni. Spumoni > spuma > foam.

Now for "real" ice cream try gelato. Chocolate chip gelato is the best recovery food ever created!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

I didn't expect to learn about ice cream on this thread, but it appears as though I stand corrected. I never before made the connection between Neapolitan and Naples. As for gelato, I am well aware of its seductive ways. I spent over a month in Italy a few years back, and one of the most profound experiences I brought back with me was the discovery of gelato. Soooo nice, and so hard to find what I consider to be the real thing here in America outside of the major cities.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Tantivious Todd said:


> I didn't expect to learn about ice cream on this thread, but it appears as though I stand corrected. I never before made the connection between Neapolitan and Naples. As for gelato, I am well aware of its seductive ways. I spent over a month in Italy a few years back, and one of the most profound experiences I brought back with me was the discovery of gelato. Soooo nice, and so hard to find what I consider to be the real thing here in America outside of the major cities.


Stick with me young Padawan and you will learn much about ice cream! 

There is a place called Paciugo that has the yummiest gelato this side of the Atlantic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oncojeans

*Not Ice cream...but equally desirable*

My new confectionary.....Sempre 105, Ksyrium Equipe Wheels, Selle SMP Pro saddle....


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Oncojeans said:


> My new confectionary.....Sempre 105, Ksyrium Equipe Wheels, Selle SMP Pro saddle....


Congrats, beautiful bike!

How do you like that SMP saddle? The turned down nose looks a bit weird, but does it work?


----------



## Oncojeans

*Selle SMP Pro Saddle*

Yes Selle SMP Pro saddle is great. I was advised to get it after consulting widely. I am a Dr, and all too aware of the consequences of cycling for gentlemen......so wanted a saddle that gave the maximum protection to my anatomy. It has a really deep gully and a turned-down nose. I get no pressure or numbness and it is firm but comfortable. I would recommend. The other one I looked at was the Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow. - Looks good too, and bought one for my son, which he likes!


----------



## kbwh

bottecchia_eja said:


> How do you like that SMP saddle? The turned down nose looks a bit weird, but does it work?


Selle SMPs are the bee's knees. I have a Full Carbon on my Infinito and perineum comfort is never ever on my mind.

Very nice bike, Oncojeans!


----------



## Big Red Bianchi

AWESOME BIKE DUDE!!!

Seriously awesome looking machine. I have an '11 Sempre with the Black/Red/White paint. I REALLY LIKE yours with the significant amount of red.

BEAUTIFUL!

-Bianchi Bob


----------



## josmo

Oncojeans said:


> Just bought this - unbelievably fabulous bike.


anyone know if the red hoods on the new sempre ultegra's are actual shimano products or a 3rd party Co. ? Trying to add some red to my bike.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

josmo said:


> anyone know if the red hoods on the new sempre ultegra's are actual shimano products or a 3rd party Co. ? Trying to add some red to my bike.


A company called HUDZ makes them.


----------



## LePatron

bottecchia_eja said:


> A company called HUDZ makes them.


Much better off going with Far Near hoods. For Campagnolo hoods at least there's no comparison. The FN's are almost as good as the genuine article.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

LePatron said:


> Much better off going with Far Near hoods. For Campagnolo hoods at least there's no comparison. The FN's are almost as good as the genuine article.


HUDZ is an American company with a real commitment to the environment. 

If that matters to you, then the choice is clear.

Incidentally, I had HUDZ for my Shimano equipped bike. The HUDZ are excellent!


----------



## tkmeister

Some upgrades. Michelin Pro4 tires and Selle SMP Dynamic Saddle. The pic taken at Whiteface Mtn.


----------



## Jppat

Hello, newbie here. Pictures in this thread inspired me. Here is my new Sempre. Really wanted the Celeste frame, but I think I (hopefully) worked the color in nicely regardless.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Jppat said:


> Hello, newbie here. Pictures in this thread inspired me. Here is my new Sempre. Really wanted the Celeste frame, but I think I (hopefully) worked the color in nicely regardless.


Very nice...congratulations!

From a Celeste devotee, I can tell you that you have done well.

The Sempre is a very good bike. Team Vaconsoleil and Team Coldesporte have been riding Sempres and Oltres to victories in the the pro circuit.


----------



## Jppat

Thanks, I appreciate it. I tried to do a 105 build on a Celeste frame but there was not one in my size readily available. That said, I think it looks sharp. It's incredibly fast and responsive as well.


----------



## Cpk

deleted


----------



## Cpk

Lets try that again. 500+ posts and I still end up posting in the wrong place OK

 First ride was this afternoon


----------



## bottecchia_eja

cpk said:


> deleted


dahell???


----------



## Cpk

bottecchia_eja said:


> dahell???


check end of thread


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Cpk said:


> Lets try that again. 500+ posts and I still end up posting in the wrong place OK
> 
> First ride was this afternoon


Nicely done...bro! :thumbsup:

Excellent choice of components. Welcome to the family!


----------



## method01

Cpk said:


> Lets try that again. 500+ posts and I still end up posting in the wrong place OK
> 
> First ride was this afternoon


 awesome looking bike,love the color


----------



## KM1.8T

Very nice. Has anyone tried the celeste lizard skin bar tape?


----------



## saibotto

Crappy phone cam pic but thought I would share anyway.

Celeste Sempre UDi2 with a couple of upgrades.


----------



## Cpk

wrong placement delete corrective action taken.

BTW why don't we have a post delete option? Unfortunately the clumsy manner in which the forum posting works sometimes makes it difficult to make sure that I am posting exactly where I want to


----------



## Cpk

saibotto said:


> Crappy phone cam pic but thought I would share anyway.
> 
> Celeste Sempre UDi2 with a couple of upgrades.


Nice! Not many Sempre do I see do i think, 'I would like that as much as my build'

great job


----------



## saibotto

Cpk said:


> Nice! Not many Sempre do I see do i think, 'I would like that as much as my build'
> 
> great job


Thanks mate!

I'm still tempted to upgrade the stem and bars but already spent way too much money.
Time to hit the climbs instead


----------



## nismoduc

Beautiful bikes!!!!


----------



## no2ce

No one has the blue and white version?


----------



## Leonce

*Sempre reach*

Dear fellow cyclists,

I would like to ask you about the Bianchi Sempre in terms of stack and reach.

- Do you feel you need to take a long and stretched position on this bike?

I searched the net for some information about the Sempre's stack and reach and only found stack and reach info about the Oltre on competitivecyclist.com. Somewhere I read the geos of Oltre and Sempre are close, the head tube angles are different however, so I am a bit worried the Sempre might be even longer? I write "worried", because I would like to get a Sempre and now there are some good deals, but I am pretty long legged (89.2 cm inseem at 184 cm height), which makes riding a stretched position difficult..

Best regards


----------



## kbwh

What could the reach difference be between the two? The Sempre maybe a millimeter or two longer?


----------



## Leonce

I guess it will be like you estimate, a few milimeters. I was just asking, because I can get exact reach info about every Trek, Cannondale, Scott bike or whatever but not on the Sempre, which is more interesting to me.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Fran55k said:


> I genuinely think it's much much better than the more expensive Infinito.


Frank, they are different bikes for different types of riders. One is not better than the other.


----------



## kbwh

I like the Sempre Pro frame's compatibility with mech and electronic gears. Future proof. 
If my 57 Infinito should crack I'd probably replace it with a 59 Sempre Pro and a 1 cm shorter stem.


----------



## Leonce

I ordered the Sempre in size 59 and it should be delivered until Friday. The shop will build it party to my specs, e. g. with 175 mm cranks and 100 mm stem. I can return it within 14 days, so there will be time for some test rides. I usually wouldn't buy a bike I didn't try before, but the deal seemed too good to miss.

The alternative would have been a bike with comfort geometry. The Infinito in 57 is, I calculated, effectively one cm shorter in reach - not a world, but still a centimeter into the right direction. I however don't like about so called comfort bikes that I have to pay a lot for cushioning features I don't need. The Giant Defy steems to be the one of them that short and quite stiff and affordable, but it is the ugliest bike the world has seen yet.

Emotionally it would feel good to master a classic race geometry, but reasonably more important will be the potential to do long rides without backache.


----------



## giosblue

looking at your measurements I would say a 59cm with a 100mm or maybe a 110mm would be spot on. I have 57cm Sempre and a fairly long body. My inseam is 84cm and I use a 110mm stem. Perfect for me.

The Sempre is a nice bike, probably as good as you will ever need.
My longest ride was last weekend, 92 miles, I had hoped to do more but got caught out with the light. I have two carbon bikes, the Bianchi and a 12 year old Trek 5200., the Trek even though it's 12 years old is only just behind the Bianchi. The Bianchi has a more solid feel about it. They both have a very similar feel to them. Totally different from My Litespeed Icon.


----------



## Leonce

Thanks for your affirmation, that is what I want to hear. And nice you found time for a long ride, my last ride over 150 km is already months ago.

Currently I am riding a classic Bianchi steel frame from the early nineties. It's beautiful and gets admiration from passing car-drivers and cyclists, but it accelerates like a freight train and feels very flexy compared to anything modern. Isn't the 5200 an old bike of Armstrong?


----------



## giosblue

Yes the Trek 5200 is and old Armstrong bike, even though there is 12 years in carbon fibre development between ( and 12 years of hype and bullshit between them) there is very little difference between in the ride. Both are excellent bikes. the Bianchi looks the dogs though.


----------



## Cpk

giosblue said:


> Yes the Trek 5200 is and old Armstrong bike, even though there is 12 years in carbon fibre development between ( and 12 years of hype and bullshit between them) there is very little difference between in the ride. Both are excellent bikes. the Bianchi looks the dogs though.


I don't know about that, I had a 9 year old Wilier Galibier which was a very limited bike frame made for the TdF that year and my sempre is a noticeable better ride.

I think the computer modeling and the technique for laying up CF is much more advanced currently


----------



## giosblue

Cpk said:


> I don't know about that, I had a 9 year old Wilier Galibier which was a very limited bike frame made for the TdF that year and my sempre is a noticeable better ride.
> 
> I think the computer modeling and the technique for laying up CF is much more advanced currently



I can't speak for your comparison between the Willier and the Sempre. The Trek and the Sempre are very similar, in fact the Trek feels lighter to ride than Sempre even they are both the same weight. The steering feel lighter which makes the bike feel lighter.
The Sempre seems to be quieter than the Trek for some reason, even with the same tyres and wheels.


----------



## Leonce

A few days ago, i asked about stack and reach of the Sempre compared to the Oltre. Today I noticed, that Bianchi finally started to publish these numbers for their 2013 modells. For size 59 for example, stack reach of the Sempre and Oltre is very close. Thought this might be of interest. I am not allowed yet to publish links here, but you can easily find it on bianchistore.de


----------



## lincsrider

new Sempre (2012 model). Very happy
View attachment 273614


----------



## KM1.8T

Looks very nice, enjoy. I have really liked riding my Sempre.


----------



## giosblue

*Sempre Ultegra*

Here is my Sempre Ultegra. Bought last Aug. Changed the bars and stem to Deda Zero and swapped out the wheels for Stans Alha 340's.
Only done about 300 miles. really nice bike. Never thought I would buy a Black bike but I really like this.


----------



## SempreCycling

no2ce said:


> No one has the blue and white version?


Just registered, first post. In fact, this post and this forum section got me to register. The bike has changed a little from this pic, it now has November FSW23 wheels.

View attachment 274243


----------



## jaggrin

Leonce said:


> A few days ago, i asked about stack and reach of the Sempre compared to the Oltre. Today I noticed, that Bianchi finally started to publish these numbers for their 2013 modells. For size 59 for example, stack reach of the Sempre and Oltre is very close. Thought this might be of interest. I am not allowed yet to publish links here, but you can easily find it on bianchistore.de


By any chance have you got a weight your new ride?


----------



## b&wsempre

*my new Sempre Pro*

Just picked mine up this week. Campy Record and Shamal ultra wheels.


----------



## b&wsempre

*my sempre pro*

I have about 100 miles on it now and it`s an awesome bike.
Campagnolo Record and Shamal ultra wheels.


----------



## ipaul

b&wsempre said:


> I have about 100 miles on it now and it`s an awesome bike.
> Campagnolo Record and Shamal ultra wheels.


Really nice bike.

Thinking of upgrading my T-Cube with the same frame. Just wish there was a bit more celeste mixed in with the black like last years.


----------



## b&wsempre

ipaul said:


> Really nice bike.
> 
> Thinking of upgrading my T-Cube with the same frame. Just wish there was a bit more celeste mixed in with the black like last years.


Thanks. I agree, there is a small celeste stripe on the top tube and under the down tube but not quite enough. I really like black bikes though. The stripes on it are gloss black and the rest is matte. looks cool in sunlight.


----------



## lincsrider

Some great looking bikes...heres my pride and joy 
View attachment 281521


----------



## skhan007

Here's mine. I've upgraded the crank to Ultegra (105 components everywhere else) and have also put on new wheels after taking a wheel-building course at my LBS. Those stock wheels were about 2000g or so. My new ones are <1500g. Makes a big difference (to me anyway) on climbs. 

View attachment 281582


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Wow! Great job with those wheels! They look fantastic. Just this week, I have been considering learning how to build wheels. This pic makes me want to look into that some more.


----------



## skhan007

Tantivious Todd said:


> Wow! Great job with those wheels! They look fantastic. Just this week, I have been considering learning how to build wheels. This pic makes me want to look into that some more.


Thanks- it was such a great experience to learn how to build my own wheels. Many of the guys on this forum told me to not take a class and just learn through reading and on-line resources, but to have an expert guy right there with me made the education much more manageable. I got use a lot of quality components and build in the LBS with all the right tools. I highly recommend it if there's a good class in your area. Two great wheels in one day.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

skhan007 said:


> Thanks- it was such a great experience to learn how to build my own wheels. Many of the guys on this forum told me to not take a class and just learn through reading and on-line resources, but to have an expert guy right there with me made the education much more manageable. I got use a lot of quality components and build in the LBS with all the right tools. I highly recommend it if there's a good class in your area. Two great wheels in one day.


Mind sharing what components were used in building the wheels?


----------



## skhan007

Tantivious Todd said:


> Mind sharing what components were used in building the wheels?


Sure...28-spoke rear wheel and a 24-spoke front wheel.

Velocity Race black hubs, Kinlin red rims, and Sapim CX-Ray while bladed spokes, and black Sapim nipples. Estimated weight was about 1410g.


----------



## Sniper

View attachment 282226

Welcome find you ..... My New sempre pro with sram red


----------



## adson

Hi everybody,
here is my Bianchi Sempre Pro 2013, 61cm 'celeste' frame.
I put 1300km in 2 months and it is an amazing bike!

Campagnolo Chorus gruppo (compact)
Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels w/ Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
Selle San Marco Concor saddle
FSA SL-K seatpost
FSA OS-190 stem
Bianchi Reparto Corse handlebars
Look KEO Classic pedals


----------



## KM1.8T

Very nice, that is one big frame, you must be really tall.


----------



## adson

Thanks! Yes I am 6'3 (191cm).


----------



## crookedFC

Hi All,

Long time observer of this forum and just joined as I am looking for help and support with upgrades over the next 6-12 months.

Appears to be a great forum with a good people.

This is my 2012 Bianchi Sempre '12 - Shimano 105 Comp.

The only changes so far are saddle and tyres.

Saddle : Selle Italia Q-Bik
Tyres : Continental GP4000s (standard Hutchinson shown in image)

#RIDESAFE 

@crookedFC (Instagram)
@danbird (Twitter)


----------



## Odysseas

my new Sempre Pro Ultegra.


----------



## Sniper




----------



## kbwh

That action shot is good sh1t.

Posted mine over in the main thread earlier, but didn't include build details, so here we go:










Frame: Bianchi Sempre Pro 2013 59 cm, color ZK. The black is natural UD carbon.
Group: Campagnolo Super Record/Record/Chorus-mix, mechanical
_Comandi_: SR 2009 with R 2013 internals on the right side
Front der: SR 2009
Rear der: R 2013
Cranks: SR compact 50/34 175 mm 2010 w/BB30 (42x68mm) cups
Brakes: SR 2009 with Swissstop Yellow King pads
Bars: Deda Zero100 (RHM) 46 cm 2011
Stem: FSA OS-99 110 mm 2014
Post: FSA K-Force 0 SB 2014
Post clamp: Campagnolo (for flair)
Saddle: Selle SMP Full Carbon 2010
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Ti 2012
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao
These wheels: FFWD F6R DT240s 2011, with
well aged Veloflex Extreme/Carbon tubulars front/rear, and
Chorus 11-23 cassette.
Name sticker: Victory Circle Graphics
Weight: Just under 6,8 kg before mounting the Garmin Edge 510 2013 with cadence and speed sensor.

I have two other wheel sets:
Campagnolo Eurus 2003 clinchers with Chorus 11-25 cassette and Continental Grand Prix 4season 25 mm clinchers and latex tubes. For gravel bombing and group rides.
Campagnolo Zonda 2011 clinchers with Chorus 12-27 cassette and Continental Grand Prix 24 mm clinchers and butyl tubes. General training, but not group rides, since the top gear is too short for double paceline work.
I use Chorus 2009 brakes with Campagnolo pads for Al rims with these two wheelsets.

Since taking that pic the saddle is lowered a full centimeter, the bars 5 mm and rotated up ever so slightly. Had got my figures wrong.


----------



## Sniper

Latest edition 
From GREECE with love


----------



## shownotfound

Sniper said:


> Latest edition
> 
> View attachment 289954


Man, that is a gorgeous bike, love the matching FFWD wheelset.


----------



## kbwh

Celeste on the _comandi._ Well played!


----------



## kbwh

Magnus Backstedt on his Sempre Pro.

View attachment 290030


Pic from _some race_ he won in 2004...:

View attachment 290031


----------



## Bluediamond59

*One For the Road*

Here is my Sempre. Love the bike. Can’t stay off of it. The set up:
2012 Sempre 53cm - celeste - 16.2 lbs, no pedals or Garmin
Full Campagnolo Record 10 group set except for TA 52/36 rings
Record 10 Titanium 12/25t Cassette
Wippermann ConneX 10S1 10-Speed Chain
FSA K-Wing Compact Drop Handlebars
Fizik Performance Bar Tape – Black
FSA SL-K Stem – 90mm
FSA SL-K Seatpost 20mm SB
Brooks Swallow Ti Saddle
K-Edge Garmin Computer Handlebar Mount
Garmin Edge 800 GPS, Cadence & Speed Sensor
Shimano XTR M980 Pedals
HED Ardennes LT Wheels, 18 Front & 24 Rear Black Blade Spokes
HED Carbon FR Sonic Hub Set
Vittoria Open Pave CG Tires – 24mm
Vittoria Ultralite Latex Tubes
Arundel Sideloader & Othersideloader Water Bottle Cages
Lezyne Carbon Road Drive Hand Pump
Lezyne Caddy Saddle Bag - Large


----------



## crookedFC

Hi All.Question in regards to tyre size.Can a 25mm tyre fit on the sempre?Will be on a mavic ksyrium elite on my 2012 frame now running compact Ultegra Buying tyre tomorrow so any real world help would be awesome.


----------



## Bluediamond59

crookedFC said:


> Hi All.Question in regards to tyre size.Can a 25mm tyre fit on the sempre?Will be on a mavic ksyrium elite on my 2012 frame now running compact Ultegra Buying tyre tomorrow so any real world help would be awesome.


Yes 25’s fit just fine on my Sempre. Since the newer Vittoria Open Pave CG Tires are now 25mm I can attest that they will work just as easy as the 24’s. I do not need to release the brakes in order to get them on or off. I do like the newer 25’s for the better rubber compound. I am getting 2500 to 3000 miles out of them and could leave them on for more if you don’t mind the cords coming through. The 24’s were getting shorter and shorter in tire life. I do miss the solid green strip down the middle.
What tires are you planning on getting?


----------



## crookedFC

Bluediamond59 said:


> Yes 25’s fit just fine on my Sempre. Since the newer Vittoria Open Pave CG Tires are now 25mm I can attest that they will work just as easy as the 24’s. I do not need to release the brakes in order to get them on or off. I do like the newer 25’s for the better rubber compound. I am getting 2500 to 3000 miles out of them and could leave them on for more if you don’t mind the cords coming through. The 24’s were getting shorter and shorter in tire life. I do miss the solid green strip down the middle.
> What tires are you planning on getting?



Continental GP4000s @Bluediamond59


----------



## kbwh

I've had wheels with 27 mm Vittoria Pavé CG tubulars in my 2013 Sempre Pro without problems.


----------



## tsutaoka

*2014 Sempre Pro*

my Sempre is my first carbon road bike


----------



## tsutaoka

*2014 Sempre Pro*









2014 Bianchi Sempre Pro (47cm)
Dura Ace 7900 FD, RD, Shifters, Brakes, Pedals
SRM 7900 Powermeter
Praxis PF30-24 bb
ENVE 45s (with Alchemy hubs)
Pro Vibe Stem/Bars (alloy)
Pro Vibe Seatpost (carbon)
Fizik Superlight bar tape
Barfly Garmin mount
Garmin 500 computer
Selle Italia SLR Team saddle
Arundel Uno seat bag
FSA headset with Velofltye low stack bearing cover
Arundel Mandible cages
Carbon/Ti bottle cage bolts (celeste colored


----------



## Buckwheat987

tsutaoka said:


> View attachment 299673
> 
> 
> 2014 Bianchi Sempre Pro (47cm)
> Dura Ace 7900 FD, RD, Shifters, Brakes, Pedals
> SRM 7900 Powermeter
> Praxis PF30-24 bb
> ENVE 45s (with Alchemy hubs)
> Pro Vibe Stem/Bars (alloy)
> Pro Vibe Seatpost (carbon)
> Fizik Superlight bar tape
> Barfly Garmin mount
> Garmin 500 computer
> Selle Italia SLR Team saddle
> Arundel Uno seat bag
> FSA headset with Velofltye low stack bearing cover
> Arundel Mandible cages
> Carbon/Ti bottle cage bolts (celeste colored


Very nice set-up...well done.


----------



## tsutaoka

Buckwheat987 said:


> Very nice set-up...well done.


Thanks. The Sempre Pro exceeds my expectations:
1) It fits. It basically set-up the same as my old custom Steve Rex
2) Its has improved power transfer; but keep in mind that's over an S3 steel frame
3) No toe overlap. For a super small frame, toe overlap is not even close
4) Pretty light. The way its set-up its about 15lbs. I have a climbing set of wheels which would drop over 1/2 pound (and a training set which would add 2 pounds)


----------



## pete2528ca

Ok. My turn:

Built it up myself. 
2015 Sempre Pro frame PF30 BB
2015 Campagnolo Athena gruppo
Deda cockpit and seatpost. 

I will be swapping the Campagnolo Khamsins for Zonda's in short order. 

As it sits it is 7.6kg with pedals and bottle cage. I should save .5kg to 1kg with my planned upgrades. 
P.


----------



## namaSSte

Maybe its a sickness but I love hopping on here and oggling other people's Sempre's. I had to send mine back to Bianchi a few weeks ago when it developed a crack in the frame right near the junction of the bb shell and chainstay. Bianchi honored their warranty and a few days ago, the new Sempre Pro frame arrived. I built it up and gave it rip on the trainer (next week warms up so I'll get it back on the road!). What's nice is that I wound up with a new headset and bb, and a much lighter fork as the new one is all carbon rather than the alu carbon I had on the 2012. Thanks Bianchi and thanks to my team sponsor Spin Bike shop in Lakewood, OH for taking care of the warranty.

Build is basically:

Sempre Pro
SRAM Force
Dengfu 50mm carbon wheels
other bits and pieces...

here's a lousy Iphone pic for now...


----------

